
CNBC’s Interview with Ashton Kutcher and WeWork CEO Adam Neumann - simonebrunozzi
https://www.cnbc.com/video/2019/01/14/watch-cnbcs-full-interview-with-ashton-kutcher-and-wework-ceo-adam-neumann.html
======
harshgupta
4:00 is hilarious!

